# Programme d'échange de la batterie des iBook G4 et PowerBook



## Anderssonpaul (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un pb G4 15 pouces 1,67 ghz .

Par hazard je suis tomber sur ce site.

https://support.apple.com/ibook_powerbook/batteryexchange/main?id=qp&lang=fr

Et je vois que ma batterie figure dans la liste des batterie à remplacer .

Le n° de série comment par *3K51XX et le modèle est bien A1078.

Il y a t-il un danger pour moi (explosion)? 

Apple voudra t- il encore la changer ?

Un Grand merci d'avance !


----------



## daffyb (29 Septembre 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède un pb G4 15 pouces 1,67 ghz .
> 
> ...



et si tu appelais Apple pour leur demander ?
Risque d'explosion, oui, sinon, ils n'auraient pas fait un rappel.
Changement de la batterie, chais pas, cf première phrase


----------



## Anderssonpaul (29 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse !!
Je peux sonner a partir de quelle heure?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h47 ----------

Sur le site US quand je rentre le numéro de série de batterie et du mac que :

The battery entered is not impacted and is not a part of this exchange program. Please verify the battery and serial number were entered correctly and that your serial model and battery model match (Example: iBook serial to iBook battery).

Donc ma batterie ne serait pas affecter par ce soucis .


----------



## daffyb (30 Septembre 2010)

il suffit de savoir lire :
http://www.apple.com/fr/contact/


----------



## Anderssonpaul (30 Septembre 2010)

J'ai sonné Apple ce matin, j'ai donné les informations demandées.
La personne m'a dit que ma batterie ne fait pas partie des batteries défectueuses même si le début du N° de série appartient bien à la fourchette défectueuse , donc pas de risque ...

Un grand merci pour votre aide précieuse !


PS : Si j'achète une nouvelle batterie dans un apr (pas sur ebay), la batterie (sûrement fabriquée il y a des années) ne sera pas dégradée au niveau chimique ?
Actuellement , elle affiche 
267 cycles 
condition : Bonne
Coconut affiche 72 % de la capacité d'origine .


----------



## Karamazow (30 Septembre 2010)

Salut AnderssonPaul

Les réponses à ta question sur l'utilité d'acheter une batterie chez Apple m'intéressent. Est-ce qu'Apple fournira une batterie qui a été conditionnée sur une étagère pendant 4-5 ans, ou une batterie produite il y a quelques mois seulement ?


Il faut que je teste avec Coconut pour voir l'état de ma batterie.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (30 Septembre 2010)

A mon avis Apple ne fabrique plus des batteries pour pb G4 ... Mais je pense qu'elle sont quand même conçue pour "hiberner' avant la 1 ere utilisation .

Pourquoi tu as du changer ta logic board ?


----------

